# Can i use the SR18 head in SR20 block?



## FRANCO-NISMO (Jun 12, 2003)

Hello:

look i have a sr18 head block with carburator, and i want to make like´s Honda B series engines a "Frankenstein", so i have a SR20 intake manifold and block.

This Sr18 have a carburator because the last owner of this engine he couldn´t find the MAF of this and he removed the original intake manifold and put a Datsun 1500 carburator.

So i want to know if i can use the SR20 fuel injection manifold in this SR18 head and put this head in SR20 block.


thanks for your advices


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes you can


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

FRANCO-NISMO said:


> Hello:
> 
> look i have a sr18 head block with carburator, and i want to make like´s Honda B series engines a "Frankenstein", so i have a SR20 intake manifold and block.


When was there a sr18? Wow I know so little of nissan lol!


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

Sixways said:


> When was there a sr18? Wow I know so little of nissan lol!


didnt come to the us over seas engine only


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

We hardly got any sr's. we got a SR20de no t for us and that was in the sentras, hooraa


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

hmm thats cool. what ecu would he be runing and wouldnt it run wierd because its "suppose to be " efi. and not carburated? let me know how it turns out  . will it be like the hondas frankenstien and not be reliable and break down with intervals of 3 mo.s?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> Yes you can



how do you know this for sure?


----------

